# Negative effects of brewers yeast



## redleg23

Has anyone ever had a problem with crop fungus in young birds, from the use of brewers yeast. I have read an over whelming amount of positive remarks about using B.Y. but I also read that young birds can be a problem. I currently give my flock organic Apple cider vinegar twice a week and just started a B.Y. and garlic powder global's mix once a week. Every 2 weeks they receive wheat germ oil and probiotics. Since I'm using the ACV do you think this will reduce any fungus problems?


----------



## spirit wings

I have been told not to use it when they are feeding their young and when giving antibiotics as the yeast can run-a-muck, for lack of a more technical term young may not beable to keep it in check. But I have heard good things about it in the adult birds one is flying.


----------



## jameswaller

*diet nutrition/methods*



redleg23 said:


> Has anyone ever had a problem with crop fungus in young birds, from the use of brewers yeast. I have read an over whelming amount of positive remarks about using B.Y. but I also read that young birds can be a problem. I currently give my flock organic Apple cider vinegar twice a week and just started a B.Y. and garlic powder global's mix once a week. Every 2 weeks they receive wheat germ oil and probiotics. Since I'm using the ACV do you think this will reduce any fungus problems?


well when i got into the rehab/raising ,i fed/feed quality-pigeon seeds,and kaytee wild bird food,,i don,t have any issues about health because i do-not use them as ginnea pigs for what i hear/read-in 5 years i have only had one outbreak of canker requiring clavamox-(antibiotics)-,,i donot mean to sound critical,maybe i have just been lucky??--,sincerely james waller


----------



## MaryOfExeter

My birds get B.Y. once a week. Young birds, that is. I also occasionally give it to the breeders, since it can be very beneficial to them during that time. I've never had a problem. I'm not sure, but I would think there would have to be additional factors in order for it to become a real problem. Like perhaps over using the yeast? I'll see if I can find some answers.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

From The Flying Vet's Guide To Pigeon Health & Management, on his company's ID Yeast Supplement;

'(The owners of the Natural Company in Belgium) recommend the birds receive them weekly during moulting for good feather development. Dr. D. Marx, the noted American pigeon veterinarian, states that, although the supplement can be given continuously, he feels that it is best given sporadically and suggests that two to three times per week is adequate. He feels that it is good for both racers and breeders, creating a good appetite.'

'ID Yeast is an inactive, dry yeast, It is a fine yellow powder with a sweet smell. It is produced by non-alcoholic propagation and therefore contains none of the impurities that may be found in Brewer's Yeast. It has been sterilized to remove bacterial contaminants.'




In another section of the book, on E. coli and Yeast;

'E. coli and yeast levels rise and fall depending on what stresses the birds are under. With the clearing of coddidia and fungi, their level will usually decrease. However, if they remain high, the birds will debelop green and watery droppings. On days when significant numbers of these are observed, the birds will benefit from treatment with avian probiotics. These are continued until the droppings normalize. With on-going stress, probiotics can be used as the need dictates. However, a failure to respond suggests that wet canker or respiratory infection may already be involved.'

Keep in mind, breeding, moulting, training, racing, frequent predator visits, disturbance in sleep, high humidity and unstable temperatures and drafts can cause stress. So you really have to keep an eye on your birds. I would suggest getting this 'purified' yeast. All the goodness without the problems. It's dead, so it isn't going to hurt anything. I have two containers or B.Y + Garlic powder to use, but after that, I think I'll look into that ID yeast stuff. It's always so humid here in NC, and to make it worse, we basically live in a wooded hole in the ground  So that's not making it any easier on the birds.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

As for ACV against fungus, I don't know for sure. I know it is a natural antibiotic. I believe I read somewhere that it is the garlic that's the natural anti-fungal thing, but I'll check to make sure I remember right.


Yep, it is. For us, which means it should have much the same benefits for birds as well.

http://www3.telus.net/npaw/gchf13.html 
'Garlic has been reported to have insecticidal, antibacterial, antifungal, and anti-cancer properties, as well as those of lowering blood sugar and fat levels, and reducing the dangerous plaques that bring about plugging of blood vessels that lead to heart attacks and strokes in humans.'


----------



## Skyeking

redleg23 said:


> Has anyone ever had a problem with crop fungus in young birds, from the use of brewers yeast. I have read an over whelming amount of positive remarks about using B.Y. but I also read that young birds can be a problem. I currently give my flock organic Apple cider vinegar twice a week and just started a B.Y. and garlic powder global's mix once a week. Every 2 weeks they receive wheat germ oil and probiotics. Since I'm using the ACV do you think this will reduce any fungus problems?


If you are following the dose of BY with ACV and/or probiotics it should not be a problem However, there are always exceptions as noted above. Keep an attentive eye out.


----------



## cubanlofts

well, i use antiobiotics and by at the same time witjh no side effects, is a very mild supplemnt and i give it to birds 2 times a week, I used the one that sells at Orchlin with the garlic toguether, no problema, it doesnt affect babies at all. I am actually going thru salmonella right now, using an antibiotic and by and is doing wonders, theyr eating real good too


----------

